# France - where Campingaz?



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

First time in France We have a Calor gas bottle and a small approx 4.5kg Campingaz bottl as spare. We have been a week in France but have seen no Campingaz. All the petrol stations have bootled gas but not Campingaz. Being end of season none of the super markets have camping sections.
I am sure a camping shop might have but where to find.
Any advice?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do you have a copy of the Aires de Service de Camping Cars book ? That lists many of the major dealers and camping shops.

If not, try the Tourist Information; they should be able to point you in the right direction for somewhere.

If you can link to this it has places that sell Camping Gaz

http://www.campingaz.com/storefinder/default.aspx?locale=fr-FR

G


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Almost all hardware shops sell camping gaz, but it ain't cheap!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Most big supermarkets sellit in the hardware sections


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

After posting the ? I realised that most big camping sites must sell it even tppassing mhs. but out of season the reception infrequently open


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

As above, most large supermarkets, earlier this year they were about €21.00 exchange (recharge). If they are still at that price you are saving over £7 on the UK price!!

It's often a problem working out the process of exchange as each supermarket seems to use a different system but even with minimal French we always manage (to cause chaos) at the checkout!

Rod


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Saw it in the Auchan in Perpignon the other day, might be a bit far to travel


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

www. narbonneaccessoires . fr / are all over the country, try thir website for nearest depot

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

www. narbonneaccessoires . fr /


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

DavyS said:


> After posting the question I realised that most big camping sites must sell Campingaz 907 bottles - even to passing motorhomes. but out of season the reception infrequently open


Back home now after three weeks in France. I was wrong; not one campsite sold gas.
Only one supermarket we visited had Campingaz - maybe cos it was after the end of the French camping season?
No petrol stations we visited sold Campingaz
So out of season, maybe you have to find a camping shop or go in search of one of the distributers listed on the web site listed below.
So I am disappointed by Campingaz availability. I am pretty sure that none of the French motorhomes used it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The main reason many of us end up with Gaslow or similar refillable bottles is the problem of obtaining gas. Some years ago the Shengen agreement was intended to simplify both border crossing and I believe encourage unity within Europe.
Far from this taking place there seems to be less standardisation than ever. Gas, electric points, road toll systems and standardisation of gas bottles being just a few of the inconsistences. 
The UK is as much to blame as anyone else with our Calor gas being as popular outside of the UK as the French, Spanish and others are outside of their own countries and our clumsy three pin electric plugs have only been adopted by a few countries including Saudi Arabia.
I think the Germans tried to introduce Gaz, which is diminishing in popularity I feel. They also introduced the blue mains plugs which we also adopted but the French two pin plugs still prevail over a large part of Europe.
There are several refillable makes of gas bottles about, all of which can be re-filled but of course not with any single connector (there are 3), although the Spanish introduced a Euro-connector expecting it to become the standard fitting but I have only seen it in Spain, although I think it is better than the others.
I have seen Gaslow units for sale at little more than the price of a Calor gas bottle, so it could be worth investigating. The gas is very much cheaper this way.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Forgive me if I have misunderstood your thread but would a tank connector not be more suitable?

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

CampingGaz has to be the most expensive way of buying LPG, it is sold in many Brico type shops and many camping shops BUT in France there is an automatic assumption that camping and the need for such things finishes on 31st August irrespective of the weather conditions at the time or predicted. Many sites close, many supermarkets change their displays to the winter ones if they haven't already done the back to school theme with it's long list of requirements for the parents to provide.

The cheapest option IMO, is to buy a French gas cylinder from a supermarket garage - they often do not bother asking for details of address, although you are supposed to have a French address.....

The French regulator often comes as part of the package since different LPG cylinders need different regulators. If it doesn't come as part of the package check it's availability as many are not easy to obtain in hardware shops, so if it is not readily available try somewhere else.

That way you use the French cylinder through your trip and the Calor as a reserve.

Please do not do what many UK people seem to do - which is dump their Calor Gas cylinders at the local tip - we bring back probably a dozen to 20 every year that we have collected from our local _dechetterie _(tip), where they cannot deal with them and are really pleased that we take them back to the UK (as are Calor Gas with whom we communicate frequently about these cylinders - they lose thousands every year and have no way of getting them back from Europe apparently).

So use local gas, it is MUCH cheaper than CampingGaz and is always available from many different outlets; supermarkets, garages, hardware shops, campsites and many other places.

Dave


----------

